# how often feeding



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm just wondering how often should i feed a 3 inch rhom, and how much should I feed it at a time. Also, what are a good food source for a little rhom?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Shrimp, crab, beefheart... in little pieces...you should try pellets too and feeders...this is every day!


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

they only sell pork heart so i got some of that. Is that a formadible food? And how many bite size peices of meat should i feed it per day?


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

would be nice to know


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

a couple times a day is sufficient, and as much as it will eat in several minutes per feeding


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

the rhom never eats when I'm around....or when there's light.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

how long has it been in the tank?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would not feed daily, there is no need. I would feed every other day or every 3 days. If he only eats when it is dark, which is not unusual, I would toss some food in at night and remove any leftovers in the morning. There is really no formula for how much to feed, you will learn as you go. I would start out with smaller portions and if he eats all of it, increase the portion for he next feeding. You will find what works for him in after a few feedings.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

And if you are looking for a piranha that will eat when you are watching, a shoal is your best bet. I have had solo p's that will eat everything in front of me and some that I never saw eat, but a shoal will hit food right away because there is competition for the food.


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

hmmm...i c. thanx a lot for posting you guys

its been in teh tank for almost 2 weeks


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> but a shoal will hit food right away because there is competition for the food.










and its an awesome site...


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

I have a shoal, but they are still jumpy when I am around. So, I put some feeder, and have to stay away from the tank to watch them attack the feeders.

Maybe its new environment behaviour, and I hope they can get used to me being around the tank.


----------

